# Can Cockatiels life happily with Budgies?



## Birdie2011 (Aug 1, 2011)

Just a thought but can a cockatiel live happily in the same cage as a budgie? I have read that budgies can sometimes bully 'Tiels or the other way round but then you hear of aviaries with both birds in them and some pet shops have them mixed too. Would they mix better in an aviary because there is more space to keep distance from each other or does it depend on individual birds?

I'm not planning on doing this but just wondered what people had to say and what they know from experience etc.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

My dobby was great with my lucky and then he turned on her so me and my bf agreed to get another tiel (cookie) but my tweety hates the tiels especially lucky 
she would go for lucky all the time and dobby was doing the same


----------



## chewy22 (Jul 26, 2011)

Although the general answer seems to be that they bully them it also depends on the individual. I have 3 male budgies and 2 tiels none of the budgies have lived with tiels before me having them but chewy who is 1yr gets on fine and can share happily with tiels although he doesnt now but the others get a bit annoyed at them. The would probably be ok in a huuuuge cage but seem better seperate


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Male budgies tend to be nicer than female budgies, so about the only way I would ever do it is if it were with a male budgie. My brother's female budgie knocked Snowball off my head when he was a baby and he's now petrified of all budgies and runs from them.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

I agree with Roxy.. Definitely go with a male. My old female budgie used to be such a little snot and get into scuffles with Kisses all the time. The males were only guilty of preening the 'tiels in my experience.


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

I have no personal experience with this.
But we have had two lots of mixed Tiels & Budgies that have been kept together with no issue's that we know of.
And these were kept in fairly small cages.

Yet! I agree the general consensus is that it will not work as the Budgies will bully the Tiels!


----------



## rockysmum (Mar 1, 2011)

depends on the budgie i had one Billy he adored my female tiels and would sit next to them chatting away to them trying to kiss them sadly he died last year gosh i still miss him, two of my other budgies are pests they torment the tiels one is female the other a male he pulled crest feathers out of my girl tiels lovely crest he was so quick it happened in a flash


----------

